# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Draagmoederschap

## pruts

Hallo,

Ik hoop dat er iemand is die hier ervaring mee heeft. Ik weet niet goed hoe het uit te leggen. Ik heb hier al een eerder topic geopend over eiceldonatie. Iets dat ik een paar maand terug heb gedaan en wat heel goed is meegevallen. Ik heb er voor mezelf ook een heel positief gevoel aan overgehouden. Het gevoel dat je andere mensen op deze manier kan helpen is echt onbeschrijvelijk! 

Laatst las ik veel verhalen over homo's die graag een kind wilde, maar ipv de klassieke adoptie draagmoederschap verkozen. Sinds kort is dit blijkbaar toegestaan op niet commercieele basis in het UZ Gent. 
(mijn eiceldonatie deed ik in het Jan Palfijnziekenhuis te Gent) Voor het geld is het mij niet te doen! Dat klinkt misschien niet geloofwaardig, maar voor mijn eiceldonatie heb ik ook geen euro meer gevraagd als het forfaitaire bedrag dat de onkosten dekt (geadviseerd door het ziekenhuis) 

Ik las op internet veel tragische verhalen van mensen die een kind krijgen via draagmoeder hebben geprobeerd maar misleid zijn geweest. Dit vind ik heel erg, dat daar zo'n negatief stigma op rust. 

Zelf denk ik eraan om homo-koppels op deze wijze te willen helpen via draagmoederschap.

Zijn er hier mensen die hier 'whatever what' ook maar over kwijt willen? Alles is welkom teneinde een goede verantwoorde keuze te maken!!!

Xx

----------

